# [NVIDIA] Límite 50Hz - Solución

## Txema

¿Alguno de vosotros se ha fijado que su monitor, por alguna extraña razón, no supera nunca los 50Hz de frecuencia, se use el modeline que se use y está convencido de que soporta mayores tasas de refresco?

Pues llevaba razón  :Wink:  por lo visto los de Nvidia, desde hace ya muchas versiones decidieron que la inmensa mayoría de usuarios tenemos varios monitores y usamos Twinview, por lo que se les ocurrió la maravillosa idea de activar este modo, junto a DynamicTwinView, por defecto, esto hace que, al usar un sólo monitor, estas opciones decidan unilateralmente que la tasa de refresco máxima no puede superar los 50Hz... ¿solución? desactivar Twinview, de todas formas, sólo tienes un monitor  :Twisted Evil: 

```
Section "Device"

  Identifier  "Device0"

  Driver      "nvidia"

  Option      "TwinView" "0"

  Option      "DynamicTwinView" "0"

EndSection
```

Saludos.

----------

## umpacu

Muy buen dato!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## will198

Muy bueno,

Nunca supe porqué por más que intentaba poner el refresco a más de 50 le pc se empeñana en dejarlo en 50... ahora está a 72

mil gracias por el truco

----------

## pcmaster

Pues mi monitor LCD LG por defecto se pone a 59,89 Hz y no puede subirse más (o no sé cómo) a 1440 x 900 de resolucioón (es la nativa del panel)

Si pudiera ponerlo a 50 Hz, o al menos a algún múltiplo (75 Hz, por ejemplo), la TV se verían más fluída, ya que la TV funciona a 50 Hz.

----------

## Txema

Abre un tema nuevo y le buscamos solución  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## pcmaster

Hecho  :Very Happy: 

----------

## paynalton

Alguien me podría decir las ventajas de aumentar a más de 50hz??? hay diferencias en la calidad de la imagen o en el brillo?

----------

## pcmaster

En los monitores CRT antiguos, cansaba menos la vista. En los LCD no deberia haber diferencia, lo único que si, por ejemplo, reproiduces un video de 25 fps (como la TV) en una pantalla a 60 fps, quizá no se vea tan bien como si estuviera a 50 fps, ya que cada cuadro de la TV no entra exactamente en un cuadro del monitor.

----------

## pelelademadera

el tema es que se reporta que esta en 50Hz y en realidad no lo esta.

por lo menos asi me pasa a mi sin esas lineas, me anda en 85hz, pero xorg reporta 50hz

----------

## Txema

¿Cómo haces esa comprobación de la frecuencia?

Porque lo que yo tengo entendido es que el driver de Nvidia fuerza una frecuencia de 50Hz, así que no debería de trabajar a mayor frecuencia que esa.

Saludos.

----------

## pelelademadera

mi monitor cuando pongo el menu, me tira los datos de resolucion y frecuencia. es un crt. y si estubiera a 60 hz o menos, se re nota el parpadeo ese que hacen

----------

## Coghan

 *Txema wrote:*   

> ¿Cómo haces esa comprobación de la frecuencia?

 

El siguiente comando te da mucha información

```
xrandr --current --verbose
```

----------

